# Introduction course of stucco marble. (NEW YORK 6 to 11 August)



## urruela (Mar 22, 2012)

Course Introduction to stucco marble. (NEW YORK 6 to 11 August) 

Hi all. 
I am organizing a course on introduction to the technique for next August, the day 6 to 11. 
It will be a course of 36 teaching hours, in time to be specified, it is probably in the morning, 
Later I tell you the address space where you conduct the course. 

Through this first and essential introductory course that will give you the knowledge base to evolve in the art, we will focus on knowing the different materials and tools involved in the process of elaboration, learning different techniques of composition and master the techniques of flatness, polished, filler and polished on table and wall, which then allow us to apply learning different work contexts (moldings, columns, inlaid ...) 
I will try also to show you the possibilities of this technique and its evolution and adaptation to more contemporary styles. 


The programming will be roughly I offer on my web www.stuccomarble.com level in the Training section Introduction. The only thing that varied with respect to this, will last two days that the will use to work directly on the wall, I believe to be most interesting to you, despite being a bit hasty. 

I carry with me a rough samples, thus working for the last polish on them without having to wait for drying to make. 

I am aware that one of the causes of missing practice this technique, besides the secrecy that has been, has been their poor education. 

We will focus on knowledge and prepare the necessary materials and tools and how to locate, get in line and waxes. 
Then we will practice different compositional techniques on board, increasing its level of difficulty gradually. Flatness techniques, traditional polished stones, filler and finally polished with different techniques. 
The last two days as I have said, will devote to work on the wall where we will make three different samples of 1.50 m X 1.50 m varying techniques. 
At the same time perform the practice, know its history and technical part and will do the right questions. 
As to the course, each participant should prepare two samples with the technique required. 

The course will cost of 2.000 €uros - 2.500$ Dolars but will depend on the number of attendees. 

A greeting and that any information that you please ... 

Oscar Urruela


----------

